# Attic renovation & ventilation issues



## MawMaw Di (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi...hope someone can help us!  My daughter & husband had about 3/4's of their attic turned into living space....also, added a shed dormer for height for 2 bedrooms &  1/2 bath installed.  They had a contractor do it, but he passed away right after the completion.  So, now they have no one to answer some concerns about some ventilation issues.  They had a separate Carrier a/c unit installed to handle this new space, but their electric bill was huge.  So, they called up the a/c guy & he came out & told them that there isn't no insulation where the a/c unit was installed & also, the area where the storage space still remains.  The a/c guy said that the a/c unit was just drawing in the hot air...outside temps & insulation should be put in that area.  We live in Louisiana...so, our summer temps run in the 90's &100's.  So, they went to Lowe's & got instructions on how to put in the insulation & got that done....but, now they've noticed that they have no roof line "ridge" vent, circulating turbines...only...soffit venting.  Before this attic renovation they had an electrical fan vent on their roof...which the contractor removed.  But, anyway...should they install more vents on the roof or gable ends?  Any suggestions?  We've been trying to get other contractors to come out & suggest a solution...but, here in Louisiana...contractors are hard to find...most are still down in New Orleans...engaged in the rebuilding there.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks so much!!!
Di


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello Di:
Its been a long time.
I would go with a ridge vent for the most even ventilation. It will work well with the soffit vents. Ridge vents come in at least two styles; the metal vent of the 70's or the new plastic vent that comes in a roll and takes shingle tabs on top of it. The second one is not quite as noticable but takes a lot more work. 
There may still be an issue under the shed roof dormer. Ask the guys at the building supply place what they have for that.
Glenn


----------



## MawMaw Di (Jul 28, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Di:
> Its been a long time.
> I would go with a ridge vent for the most even ventilation. It will work well with the soffit vents. Ridge vents come in at least two styles; the metal vent of the 70's or the new plastic vent that comes in a roll and takes shingle tabs on top of it. The second one is not quite as noticable but takes a lot more work.
> There may still be an issue under the shed roof dormer. Ask the guys at the building supply place what they have for that.
> Glenn



Hi Glenn,
Thanks for your quick reply!  I was hoping that you'd reply & as I got such good advice from you on my prior kitchen renovation.  Yes, they thought that the ridge vents would be best, but wanted to be sure.  We just can't for the life of us understand why a ridge vent or something wasn't installed while the contractor was building the shed dormer.  Could it be due to most of the renovation space being heated & cooled...& only a small area was left for storage, since they have attic space over their garage?  They do have dormers w/ operating windows where the storage space still is & the soffit vents.  Like I said...where the shed dormer is located...we're not sure if it's even insulated well...since it's can get so hot up there & the a/c runs continuously.  I'll attach a couple of photos of the house....like you said...venting the shed dormer may be a problem...unless...something was put on the roof where it attaches to the house.  Am I making any sense, ha?  You certainly can tell...we're not builder/contractors, ha!  Another question for you....will putting the ridge vent in be hard to do....would it be better to find a contractor/carpenter to do this job?  Well...again...thanks for your reply! We will also go to Lowe's & Home Depot & see what they feel may be good to use to vent the shed dormer.  Thanks again... we really appreciate your info very much!
Di


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Di:
Thank you for the pictures, they make it a lot clearer. Thanks for the compliment, I love to be able to help someone.... and it doesn't cost me a penny!
The dormer has sufficient space at the bottom to allow air circulation from the eve vents to the ridge vent. Then, from the front view you have 3 sections of ridge with a chimney in the middle of one.
Yes, ridge venting is a DIY job provided you have a circular saw (skill saw). You will need to remove the ridge cap shingles leaving about a foot (2 or 3 shingle tabs) at each end and at the chimney. This will save you some flashing problems. After you remove the cap shingles, mark 1" down from the ridge on each side and chalk a line; saw the line with the circular saw with an old carbide toothed blade and full face protection. This cut will involve some nails and the tops of the shingles along with the wood deck. The carbide toothed blade will cut through an occasional nail with little damage, but the blade will be shot when you finish the cuts.
The 2" ridge hole (1" on each side of the ridge) will be your relief for the hot air in the attic which will cool the underside of the deck considerably and make the shingles last much longer, while helping with the air conditioning. The roof needs ventilation all year around so I like the ridge vent; so many whirly bird vents are covered with plastic bags in the winter and they are not very efficient anyway. You will find instructions with the ridge vent to help you along.
The shed dormer roof should be full of insulation, which you can check when you make the ridge cuts. Then, you can go into the attic and see if the walls of the dormer are insulated; they should have at least 3" of fiberglass insulation between the studs. Make sure the vapor barrier is turned to the living space.
Happy trails, Partner.
Glenn


----------

